# I Turned these candle holders from plywood scraps!



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I turned these tea lght holders on the wood lathe from scrap plywood. Great learning project for me and I am very satisfied with the result. About time for new chisels to.. 😉 

Video link:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

What about the risk of a real fire?


----------

